# Orange chromide cichlid



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Years ago, the orange chromide, Etroplus maculatus, was quite common in the hobby, frequently available at the LFS.

They are now hard to find, at least in the USA.

Does anyone know of a reliable source for them?


----------

